# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Cartoons

## jotabe

Hello: 
I would like to recommend you some videos which I have found useful and fun. 
Here you can download the cartoon "Smeshariki". It's for kids but still it's fun. It features the typical cartoon situations and it's pretty easy to use context to understand what the characters say. The URL is  http://vision.rambler.ru/users/smeshariki/1/ 
I also liked the cartoons from Argus studio, which can be downloaded at  http://vision.rambler.ru/users/argusint/1/. 
One of the clips is called "Burevestnik". A girl recites a poem by Maksim Gorkii. The link to the clip is:  http://vision.rambler.ru/users/argusint/1/burevestnik/ 
and the poem can be read at: http://www.litera.ru/stixiya/authors...-ravninoj.html 
I hope you enjoy these clips.

----------

